
Crowd-Sourced Skills Testing Platform (similar to Smarterer, but Better) - Theaxiom
I just launched my platform into beta called Taughtful (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;taughtful.com) with the initial primary goal of disrupting both the public education systems and the recruiting processes regarding careers and jobs. Taughtful can be described as &quot;a crowd-sourced skills testing platform that lets you create and take tests for virtually any skill. Tests get smarter over time. Use your test results to show off, learn or to land your dream job.&quot;<p>Taughtful to me, means &quot;thoughtful learning&quot;<p>## HOW DOES IT WORK?
I want to start by first, crowd-source the credentials; basically, the more people that take the test that you take, help to increase the validity of the test, thereby increasing the possibility of you landing the career that you desire, especially if you rank in the top percentiles of overall test-takers for that particular test. The platform allows anyone to create tests for any imaginable skill, or add more questions to existing tests.  There is machine-learning (Artificial Intelligence) behind the scenes which helps to make the tests smarter as more people take the tests.<p>When a test is first created and has enough questions, it enters into an incubation period. During that time, people are allowed to take the test to help incubate it, but the scores during that incubation period have no bearing on their account whatsoever. Once enough people have taken the test, the test will mature and be available for people to take it officially, thereby generating an actual test score that counts.<p>There are <i>MUCH MORE</i> plans beyond this, as well as additional current features!<p>This is an abridged version of the full story behind Taughtful; if you are interested in reading more (such as additional features, plans for the future, investment and co-founder opportunities) please check out this link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.dynamictivity.com&#x2F;taughtful&#x2F;taughtful-app&#x2F;wikis&#x2F;home<p>Travis Rowland
Taughtful Co-Founder and CEO
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;travisrowland
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Theaxiom
Hey thanks! I didn't even know about that.

I'll definitely check it out.

